# Access-Datenbank unter Mac OS X



## Timmah (6. Dez 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich erstelle gerade eine Java-Software, mit der ich diverse Daten in eine Access-Datenbank einfüge. Für denjenigen, dem ich dieses Programm erstelle, ist es auch wichtig, dass es auf Mac OS X läuft, da er in Zukunft nur noch auf Apple Rechner setzen will. Das Programm soll also sowohl auf Windows als auch auf OS X gleichermaßen laufen.

Kann ich also über die JDBC-ODBC Schnittstelle einfach unter OS X auf die Access-Datenbank zugreifen, oder kommt es dann zu Problemen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Timmah


----------



## Dukel (6. Dez 2005)

Ich persönlich würde das nicht mit Access machen sondern, wenn die Ahung fehlt, mit einer Integrierten DB (Hsqldb, Derby) oder, bei größeren Anforderungen (Netzwerkfähig), einer Netzwerkdb (Mysql, Postgresql, Firebird,...).

Oder muss das ganze Access sein.

Es gibt auch so viel ich weiss (siehe Foren Suche) direkt auf die Access Datei zuzugreifen.


----------



## Timmah (6. Dez 2005)

Mit Access fände ich es persönlich am einfachsten.

In dem Netzwerk sind nur maximal 3 Rechner. Also eine Netzwerklösung kommt nicht in Frage.

Also ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass es MS Access auch für OS X gibt.

Mit der Hypersonic (HSQLDB) habe ich noch nie gerarbeitet. Hast du dazu ein Paar ordentliche Tutorials oder ähnliches?

EDIT: Also es wäre schon schön, wenn die DB auf dem LAN irgendwo liegen könnte, damit mehrere User auf diese zugreifen könnten. Das sollte die Software nach Möglichkeit schon beherrschen. Ist das dann mit HSQLDB möglich? Soweit ich das eben gelesen habe ja nicht.

Also wäre Access schon die simpelste Sache, vorausgesetzt, dass ich darauf auf OS X zugreifen kann. Die JDBC Schnittstelle steht ja auch dort bereit?!


----------



## Dukel (7. Dez 2005)

Timmah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Access fände ich es persönlich am einfachsten.
> 
> In dem Netzwerk sind nur maximal 3 Rechner. Also eine Netzwerklösung kommt nicht in Frage.
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Das Officepaket gibts auch für OSx. Ob da aber Access dabei ist weiss ich nicht.
Mehrere User? Da kommst du dann um eine Netzwerk Db nicht herum. Hsqldb kann im Netzwerk verwenden, aber ein Tutorial habe ich grad nicht zur Hand.

Mit Access wirst du Probleme bekommen, das im Netzwerk auszuführen.

Und im LAN brauchst du dann eine Serverversion von deinem Programm, das zugriffe von den Clients annimmt und bearbeitet oder du musst die DB auf einem Rechner ausführen und dann greifen alle auf diese per LAN zu.


----------



## bronks (7. Dez 2005)

Timmah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... In dem Netzwerk sind nur maximal 3 Rechner. Also eine Netzwerklösung kommt nicht in Frage ...


Gerade deshalb weil ein Netzwerk vorhanden ist würde ich eine Netzwerklösung anstreben, weil ein SQL-Server einfach und unmißverständlich Verwaltbar ist und eine hohe Datensicherheit bietet.


----------



## Timmah (7. Dez 2005)

Also folgendes:

Ich packe also z.B. eine MySQL auf einen Rechner in dem Netzwerk (wäre dann ein OS X Rechner). Das wäre eigentlich die noch am besten zu realisierende Lösung.
Dann können die Clients auf diese Datenbank zugreifen, ändern, löschen, hinzufügen etc. ?

Oder muss ich dazu echt ein spezielles Programm auf dem Server haben, das die Anfragen entgegen nimmt?


----------



## Wikinator (7. Dez 2005)

OT: wenn du das wirklich performant und viele Zugriffe auf einmal hast, wird MySQL unter PowerPC (Mac) ganz schön in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Timmah (7. Dez 2005)

Neuester Stand:

Das Netzwerk besteht aus bisher 2 PC´s und einem MAC.
Im nächsten Jahr wird komplett auf MAC umgestellt, und der PC bleibt als Server für die Datenbank über.

Also läuft die Datenbank auf jeden Fall weiter auf einem Windows Rechner, der dann am Ende nur noch die Datenbank bereitstellt (übergangsweise bis dahin wird dieser PC auch noch normal von einem Mitarbeiter genutzt).

Also werde ich das dann wohl auch so implementieren, vorausgesetzt irgendwer widerspricht mir, dass das möglich ist..


----------



## Dukel (7. Dez 2005)

Timmah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also folgendes:
> 
> [...]
> Oder muss ich dazu echt ein spezielles Programm auf dem Server haben, das die Anfragen entgegen nimmt?



Nein. Das brauchst du nur bei der integrierten Lösung (Also DB ist nicht im LAN verfügbar, nur auf dem "Server").
Wenn du eine Netzwerkfähige DB hast brauchst du nur die DB installieren und die Clients drauf zugreifen lassen.

Wobei die Integrierte Lösung für den Benutzer einfacher ist (muss keine DB Installieren und Administrieren) aber es ist etwas mehr Aufwand für den Programmierer.

EDIT: Ich hatte die neueste Entwicklung nicht mitbekommen, da ich meinen Post geschrieben habe.
Ja genau, so kannst du das machen.
Und du solltest evtl. auch andere (freie) Datenbanken anschauen, nicht nur MySql. Evtl. passt eine andere besser.
http://www.postgresql.org/
http://firebird.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Timmah (7. Dez 2005)

Okay danke.

Werde mir die anderen mal anschauen und testen, wie die sich so verhalten und wie komfortabel sie sich administrieren lassen können.


----------



## Timmah (7. Dez 2005)

Also ich habe eben mir eben mal beide Datenbanken durchgeschaut und muss sagen, dass PostgreSQL echt super ist. Auch das beiliegende pgAdmin III ist super komfortabel, so dass ich diese DB wohl der MySQL vorziehen werde.

Ich danke euch dann erstmal für eure Hilfe, und hoffe mal, dass mein Programm gut werden wird


----------



## bronks (8. Dez 2005)

Timmah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich habe eben mir eben mal beide Datenbanken durchgeschaut und muss sagen, dass PostgreSQL echt super ist. Auch das beiliegende pgAdmin III ist super komfortabel, so dass ich diese DB wohl der MySQL vorziehen werde.


PgSql hat gegenüber MySql noch einen geringfügigen Vorteil: Es kostet nichts d.h. man muß kein Geld für eine Lizenz zahlen.


----------



## Timmah (8. Dez 2005)

MySQL kostet doch auch nichts. Ist, so wie PostgreSQL Open-Source und kostenlos verfügbar.


----------



## bronks (8. Dez 2005)

Timmah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MySQL kostet doch auch nichts. Ist, so wie PostgreSQL Open-Source und kostenlos verfügbar.


Irrtum! Lies mal beide Lizenzverträge.


----------



## Timmah (10. Dez 2005)

Okay,

2:0 für PostgreSQL  :applaus:


----------

